# East Harbor report.



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Went out yesterday to do some "Tail watchin`", to see if any fish are using the area. there are a few fish in there, but not what I would call thick yet. I did happen to see one fish caught (snagged) by a young girl that was an easy 20, Real nice fish. The Net fisherman are back in the same spot they were in last year and they were pulling last week. Hopefully they will be gone by next weekend  . See ya` there next week.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

The net fishermen are just getting started. They will be there until the weeds get thick enough that they can't drag their nets. They were NOT there last Saturday. I will be there this weekend checking things out, fishing, squaring away with the park office. If they are there, I will make contact with them to see if they are planning to be out the following weekend.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the update Shawn...


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

I meant Fishpro....read your post but saw Shawn's name...I'll get used to this format.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Bob, good to see you here. Yeah, this formats different, but I like it!!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heey paul..i tried to call you all mornin yesterday, but the phone was busy..i was out at east habor also..just lookin around, then i saw those nets..maan, they were everywhere..killed my fishin'buzz, so i left..


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry the phone was busy, I was on this stupid thing  ! You coming up friday?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'll be there..B)


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Ill see you all next weekend, and I'll swing up there on Friday this week.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys I'm heading home so I should get to East Harbor half way early tomorrow. I'll probably see you guys around 10ish, depending on when I get up and get my stuff together. I'll probably have to head out near evening, I promised the girlfriend I would take her to the drive in movies (burrrrrrrr but she insist on going) If I beat you guys there, I'm going to park near the pavilion and I drive a black sebring. If you guys have a change of plans in the next few hours call this cell number and you'll be able to reach me - 419-494-9181 - its Lauras phone (my girlfriend) but I'll be with her on the way home, just ask for me. 

See you guys tomorrow and have a safe trip up.


----------

